# V-Cube Customer Service.



## Davey Boy (May 28, 2009)

Im tired of getting bashed, good bye.


----------



## panyan (May 28, 2009)

thats even worse than the time i had to prove with 10 high quality images and proof that the stickers were damaged before sending new ones out!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 28, 2009)

they suck at getting orders correct. they messed mine up twice in a row.


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 28, 2009)

I can't complain, when I placed my order, I got 2 Vcube sets instead of 1 for which I paid...


----------



## Davey Boy (May 28, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> I can't complain, when I placed my order, I got 2 Vcube sets instead of 1 for which I paid...



I wouldn't complain about that either, but it still just goes to show that they suck.


----------



## Swoncen (May 28, 2009)

So your order was correct but they told you, that it was your fault? Sorry but it was a bit unclear to me what really happened. I'm scared to buy a BLACK set now..


----------



## masterofthebass (May 28, 2009)

Davey Boy:

did you show them a copy of your invoice? If your invoice doesn't say BLACK, then they didn't mess up.


----------



## Davey Boy (May 28, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> So your order was correct but they told you, that it was your fault? Sorry but it was a bit unclear to me what really happened. I'm scared to buy a BLACK set now..



My order was incorrectly filled. I placed an order for the V-Cube 7 BLACK but received a V-Cube 7 WHITE, and when I tried to get the problem fixed that's the response I got.


----------



## Davey Boy (May 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Davey Boy:
> 
> did you show them a copy of your invoice? If your invoice doesn't say BLACK, then they didn't mess up.



I never received an invoice, they had a 'technical difficulty' sending it.


----------



## FrankMorris (May 28, 2009)

If you want to talk horrible customer service, how about cube4you? 6 orders, 0 perfect.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 28, 2009)

Personally, if I ever got a faulty order where I just got the wrong color, I would contact the company about it, but not try to change it or anything. It simply isn't worth the hassle to send it halfway across the world just so you can have a special color.


----------



## jcuber (May 28, 2009)

I have had a great experience with v-cube customer service. I just hope now that my un-opened order contains the correct color cubes! I will post here once I open them. (should be 1 white set, 1 black v-5, and an extra v-5 core (unspecified color))


----------



## pjk (May 28, 2009)

I don't see how what they did was wrong. What do you expect them to do? They can't just exchange cubes for free because it costs them 14.54 Euros to ship them, plus the time it takes to deal with it. If they made the mistake, I can see how they should be responsible for that cost, but since you made the mistake, you should be responsible for the cost. How is this horrible customer service? Sounds completely reasonable if you ask me.

Edit: I misread Daveys previous post when he said his order was "incorrectly filled".



> I never received an invoice, they had a 'technical difficulty' sending it.


Did you receive any confirmation in your email saying you ordered a BLACK? From the response Verdes sent back, it _clearly_ sounds like you placed an order for a regular (white) V-Cube, or at least on their end it showed up as an order for a WHITE.

And as Stefan mentioned below, I'd be interested in seeing the email you initially sent to them.


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

pjk said:


> I don't see how what they did was wrong. What do you expect them to do? They can't just exchange cubes for free because it costs them 14.54 Euros to ship them, plus the time it takes to deal with it. If they made the mistake, I can see how they should be responsible for that cost, but since you made the mistake, you should be responsible for the cost. How is this horrible customer service? Sounds completely reasonable if you ask me.



I don't think the mistake was on his end...



Davey Boy said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > So your order was correct but they told you, that it was your fault? Sorry but it was a bit unclear to me what really happened. I'm scared to buy a BLACK set now..
> ...



Aside from that, the letter had a very rude tone to it.


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Aside from that, the letter had a very rude tone to it.


Well, compare it to Davey's. Oh wait, that's right, he didn't show us. We're probably supposed to think his was the friendliest mail ever and he's both right and completely innocent.


----------



## JLarsen (May 28, 2009)

Regardless, if Davey is telling the truth, then the fault is on Verdes. Not him. But since I don't know either way, I'm not taking a side. I've seen them mess up an order before so I can believe it, but I've also heard they have great service. I better get the right color.


----------



## 4Chan (May 28, 2009)

When i lost a piece to my 7x7, and sent 2 pictures as proof, v cubes customer service mailed me not one, but 2 pieces.

Hello

Thanks for your message. There is a 2 Euro processing fee to receive your part. Please make the payment to our PayPal account [email protected] Once we have the payment confirmed, we will process your request.

Thanks

V-Cube Team


----------



## Davey Boy (May 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from that, the letter had a very rude tone to it.
> ...



Or, I'm trying to show that I had a very hard time with Verdes over an order they messed up when I attempted to get it corrected. It was not the friendliest e-mail ever because I was upset over my order being filled/processed incorrectly. That being said the message did not warrant that tone, and Verdes should have had a little more tolerance for my disgruntled tone and wording were they trying to be customer friendly, which is my main point.


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

Davey Boy said:


> That being said the message did not warrant that tone


How do we know it didn't? You're still hiding it! Why don't you let *us* judge it? Like you made us with Verdes' mail?

Well, not like I'd completely trust you'd show us the real mail you sent...



Davey Boy said:


> Verdes should have had a little more tolerance for my disgruntled tone and wording


Nope. People make mistakes. Nobody's perfect. No reason to attack them right away. I just received an order including three DIYs with all screws/springs/washers missing. Did I get pissed off and send the seller a disgruntled mail? No, I sent a short neutral message telling what pieces are missing and politely asked to have them sent to me.



Davey Boy said:


> were they trying to be customer friendly


Were you seller friendly? Sometimes you get what you deserve. Plus, unless you can prove otherwise, I'm going to assume it was your mistake and they did make a reasonable offer to fix it.



Davey Boy said:


> Since *they are the only* producer and *destributer* of these bigger cubes


Thanks for demonstrating you don't quite always know what you're talking about. That statement just convinced me even more that it was your mistake, not theirs.


----------



## Davey Boy (May 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Davey Boy said:
> 
> 
> > That being said the message did not warrant that tone
> ...



Why show it if you just stated that I would alter it? Thanks for implying that I'm a liar. I didn't make you judge anything, you judge with your own free will. I did not attack them, when a $90 purchase goes wrong anyone is bound to be slightly upset given they are not in an outstanding financial situation. I'm going to stop arguing with you because you are only trying to prove me wrong to feel good about yourself and make me feel stupid. So you can continue to exercise your ability to judge, unless you're scared I might be the one making you do so, and think I am just some ignorant kid.


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

Davey Boy said:


> you are only trying to prove me wrong to feel good about yourself and make me feel stupid


Nah... I just don't like people bashing others for no good reason.


----------



## Cuber1974 (May 28, 2009)

On the bright side, if you read the original email from V Cube in the voice of Agent Smith from the Matrix it becomes a lot funnier...

MR ANDER..... errrr..... *MR HUNTER!*


Well I lolled


----------



## Davey Boy (May 28, 2009)

Cuber1974 said:


> On the bright side, if you read the original email from V Cube in the voice of Agent Smith from the Matrix it becomes a lot funnier...
> 
> MR ANDER..... errrr..... *MR HUNTER!*
> 
> ...



Made me laugh


----------



## Davey Boy (May 29, 2009)

grama said:


> I agree with Stefan, you refuse to show your original email, you are not showing any copy of invoice or anything, and it is perfectly plausible that you clicked the wrong item by mistake (an example of what could have happened) etc. And if yourself stated that your email wasn't friendly towards the company you shouldn't expect a friendly response.



I said it was not friendly, that does not mean its hostile. Either way this was a bad idea cause people tend to talk bad about everything.


----------



## Davey Boy (May 29, 2009)

grama said:


> I'm just saying you are telling half the story and expect everyone just to take sides with you... not possible.



alright. .


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 29, 2009)

If it wasn't a "Hostile" email, when what's the harm in posting it here, so that perhaps people might want to agree with you? You are getting attacked, and potentially might not have a reason for it. But by refusing to show us the email, you are just painting a target on your chest.


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2009)

I just realized something. The v-cube 5 BLACK in the v-cube store has the wrong color scheme. That's weird...


----------



## IamWEB (May 29, 2009)

FrankMorris said:


> If you want to talk horrible customer service, how about cube4you? 6 orders, 0 perfect.



You mean people actually mistreated *you*?

DOWN WITH C4Y!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 29, 2009)

I don't know anything about this, and I don't really want to get involved. But isn't it a possibility that you did indeed select the wrong item? And did you really not get an invoice? Did it go in bulk or anything? I didn't have any trouble with that when I ordered.


----------



## jcuber (May 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I have had a great experience with v-cube customer service. I just hope now that my un-opened order contains the correct color cubes! I will post here once I open them. (should be 1 white set, 1 black v-5, and an extra v-5 core (unspecified color))



I opened them eariler, and everything was perfectly fine. I still can't play with them, though.  The core was white. I can't wait to break them in!


----------



## Stefan (May 29, 2009)

Davey Boy said:


> Why show it if you just stated that I would alter it?


Didn't say you would, implied you might. Anyway, I do apologize for that now. I do think so but I shouldn't have said it out loud. Unnecessarily mean, plus it gave you an excuse to keep hiding the mail. Which I'd still like to see.


----------



## Swoncen (May 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> I just realized something. The v-cube 5 BLACK in the v-cube store has the wrong color scheme. That's weird...



It seems as if it is the same image with different colors..


----------



## JLarsen (May 29, 2009)

Just a little kind love towards V cubes. Check out this shipping tracking:

Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
DOVER,
NH, US 05/29/2009 4:18 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
CHELMSFORD,
MA, US 05/29/2009 3:18 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
05/29/2009 1:50 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
STRATFORD,
CT, US 05/28/2009 10:31 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
05/28/2009 9:59 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
PHILADELPHIA,
PA, US 05/28/2009 5:25 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
05/28/2009 10:16 A.M. IMPORT SCAN
05/28/2009 7:17 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
KOELN (COLOGNE),
DE 05/28/2009 5:00 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
SPATA,
GR 05/26/2009 7:27 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
KOROPI, ATHENS,
GR 05/26/2009 7:10 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
05/26/2009 2:49 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
GR 05/26/2009 4:55 A.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS: 05/29/2009 6:52 A.M. ET


----------



## Crystl (May 29, 2009)

FrankMorris said:


> If you want to talk horrible customer service, how about cube4you? 6 orders, 0 perfect.




yes, they sent me a non working stackmat, and if you find anything easier to contact them, do it.


----------



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from that, the letter had a very rude tone to it.
> ...





StefanPochmann said:


> Davey Boy said:
> 
> 
> > Why show it if you just stated that I would alter it?
> ...






Davey Boy said:


> Recently I ordered a V-Cube 6 WHITE and a V-Cube 7 BLACK but when my order arrived it consisted of the correct 6x6x6 but a white V-Cube 7. When I emailed V-Cube about the problem, this is the response I received.
> 
> Dear Mr. Hunter:
> 
> ...



Am I missing out on something? My ninja instincts tell me I am. >_>


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 29, 2009)

For starters they should learn a lesson in being polite


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Davey Boy said:
> 
> 
> > Since *they are the only* producer and *destributer* of these bigger cubes
> ...



Does someone else also sell V6 V7


----------



## Stefan (May 29, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Am I missing out on something?


Yep.



rahulkadukar said:


> For starters they should learn a lesson in being polite


Someone needs to turn his brain on.



rahulkadukar said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Davey Boy said:
> ...



Yes!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 29, 2009)

Deal extreme sells them, and you can buy them from a few other stores.


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Am I missing out on something? My ninja instincts tell me I am. >_>



I can assure you, that you have the worst ninja instincts ever recorded in history. 

On topic: this thread is lolz. I have had brilliant customer service from V-cubes. Both my orders came very fast and in perfect condition. When I lost a piece from my V6 (down the drain :/ ) I asked if I could purchase a replacement piece and they did so at the cost of the package (a few Euro). Not only did they send the piece, but they sent an additional 5 pieces! How jolly generous of them  . (Clearly they don't trust my abilities around a sink  ). 

VERDES IS THE BEST!

Also, my bet is that V-cubes are not in the wrong here, as I'm sure Mr. Pochmann thinks (although far be it from me to try to get into his head >.< )


----------



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing out on something? My ninja instincts tell me I am. >_>
> ...



So why is everyone getting on him for not posting the letter for everyone to read when it was in his first post?! Was there more than one?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 29, 2009)

No, he didn't post the letter that he sent to the v-cube people. He only posted the letter they sent him back.


----------



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> No, he didn't post the letter that he sent to the v-cube people. He only posted the letter they sent him back.



Ah.


----------



## Poke (May 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Legally?


----------



## jcuber (May 29, 2009)

Poke said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...




No.


----------



## Vulosity (May 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Yes!


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 29, 2009)

So http://www.puzzlemaster.ca/browse/vcube/1459-v-cube-6-6x6x6-white stole V-Cubes?


----------



## jcuber (May 29, 2009)

I meant knockoffs, you can buy v-cubes elsewhere, but with no customer service (from what I have heard).


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 29, 2009)

I had great customer service from Verdes this week: I lost a centre for a black v7, sent them an email, they replied saying sorry and I received a new piece and a sheet of stickers by post a few days later. Not bad in my opinion.


----------



## shelley (May 30, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Poke said:
> ...



Also yes


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

V-7 supercube? False advertisement. If you looked at my post a few above yours, it said that I thought they meant *legal knockoffs*.


----------



## Ellis (May 30, 2009)

jcuber said:


> V-7 supercube? False advertisement. If you looked at my post a few above yours, it said that I thought they meant *legal knockoffs*.



The question was clearly "does someone else also sell V6 and V7". Knockoffs are not V products.


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

OK, I was stupid. How about: "yes, you can buy v-cubes from other places but from what I know you don't get customer service"?


----------



## Ellis (May 30, 2009)

jcuber said:


> OK, I was stupid. How about: "yes, you can buy v-cubes from other places but from what I know you don't get customer service"?



The problem in this thread with the customer service was that the buyer supposedly received the wrong color V7. I'm sure if that happened anywhere else, they would politely exchange it for the correct cube free of charge. Do you "know" of anything that suggests otherwise? I don't.


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

*facepalm*


----------



## Ellis (May 30, 2009)

Are you trying to facepalm me or yourself? I can't tell.


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

You (another *facepalm*)

J/K about the other facepalm thing. Just the first one.


----------



## Ellis (May 30, 2009)

Other online shops do have customer service. It isn't like they just completely stop helping customers when it comes to v-cubes. I was asking for an example of a shop that sells v-cubes (other than v-cubes.com) that refuses to correct a mistake in an order. And you facepalmed me for that? I don't get it.


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

The OP didn't show an invoice or his original message to verdes, so I have reason to believe that they made the mistake. If you made a mistake, the store most likely wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Ellis (May 30, 2009)

okay, so then you can't just go around saying that other places that sell v-cubes don't provide customer service. That's just lying.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 30, 2009)

jcuber said:


> *facepalm*



Why would you facepalm the person that happens to be correct?


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

1. Click "BLACK V-cube 7" 
2. Click "Add to cart"
3. Order other cubes
4. Recieve v-cube 7 black, when you wanted a white one
5. Get mad about "bad" customer service when it was your mistake
6. Throw a forum tantrum, realize you can't put things like this on the forum when it was your mistake, delete your OP.


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I meant knockoffs, you can buy v-cubes elsewhere, but with no customer service (*from what I have heard*).



Based upon the thread this post is in and particularly this post:



Elmo said:


> I got mine from ThinkGeek, and lost a piece. I contacted Verdes, just for them to basically tell me to **** off and go bother ThinkGeek. ThinkGeek doesn't have replacement pieces; they only offered a refund, which isn't what I wanted...


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 30, 2009)

Believe it or not, you can get a V7 from DealExtreme and it will be replaced if it's DOA. They've been really good with replacements on my orders to the extent that sometimes they'll just post out replacements without requiring returns. Now, the only reason I'm writing this (other than the fact that I'm drunk and bored) is to explain that you can get genuine V-Cubes from elsewhere and you can expect reasonable customer service from those vendors. That may only extend to a replacement or refund but that's entirely appropriate.


----------

